# VST basket



## martyistheman

Hi. I have been using my Silvia with the standard double and naked triple baskets for a few months now. I read on another thread that the VST baskets are easier to master. Is this the case?

Also, what difference does the 'ridgeless' make?

And finally, would a VST 21/22g ridgeless, fit the stock Rancilio naked triple PF?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

VSTs aren't easy to master - quite the opposite. Will expose any flaws in barista technique but, once mastered, will pay dividends. Ridged click into place with portafilter's spring - can be a bit of a pain to remove if you are chopping and changing baskets on a regular basis. Ridgeless don't have a recess on them so don't lock in as tightly. No difference to extraction. Not sure about 21/22grm fitting the Rancilio naked.


----------



## TonyW

I don't have a Rancilio but do have a VST 22g ridgeless if you are anywhere near Chesterfield and want to try it in your PF. It is a deep basket, for sure.


----------



## Eyedee

My experience is that the larger basket requires a naked PF, it is too deep to fit in a standard one .

Ian


----------



## Kyle548

My naked on the classic was too small - the shot would channel around the rim of the basket with the 20g.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Kyle548 said:


> My naked on the classic was too small - the shot would channel around the rim of the basket with the 20g.


I've never had that problem with the 20g VST with the identical set up. Although I tend to use the 16g and 18g more.

What tamper are you using with it?


----------



## TonyW

Is your experience on the Ranccilio naked PF, Eyedee?

It does seem to depend on the exact geometry of the PF. Like Kyle, my experience is only with a Bezzera aftermarket bottomless, and that doesn't work either. The "bottomless" hole is a smaller diameter than the basket so, instead of dropping through, the depth of the basket means it sits too high and the PF does not even go into the group head. 18g and 20g VST are both fine.


----------



## TonyW

Looks like I need to get a Rancilio setup to match my 22g VST then.


----------



## Kyle548

urbanbumpkin said:


> I've never had that problem with the 20g VST with the identical set up. Although I tend to use the 16g and 18g more.
> 
> What tamper are you using with it?


58.4 Knock.

It's not an issue with puck channelling - the holes on the basket actually touch the opening on the PF.

The shot would hit the walls of the PF then channel around the rim of the PF and shoot everywhere.

I'm guessing there are a few types of bottomless PF for the classic and mine was shallower or something.


----------



## TonyW

Sorry guys. I misread "identical setup" as referring the OPs Rancilio rather than the Classic. doh. It's does seen to depend on the exact design of your specific naked PF though.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

[ QUOTE=Kyle548;165589]58.4 Knock.

It's not an issue with puck channelling - the holes on the basket actually touch the opening on the PF.

The shot would hit the walls of the PF then channel around the rim of the PF and shoot everywhere.

I'm guessing there are a few types of bottomless PF for the classic and mine was shallower or something.

Ah right see what you mean. Mine was from HD


----------



## Milanski

martyistheman said:


> And finally, would a VST 21/22g ridgeless, fit the stock Rancilio naked triple PF?


You should have no probs there. I use a Rancilio naked with a double VST and tripple IMS baskets.

The edges of the baskets do not touch the rim of the pf so you can go with any size.


----------



## martyistheman

TonyW said:


> I don't have a Rancilio but do have a VST 22g ridgeless if you are anywhere near Chesterfield and want to try it in your PF. It is a deep basket, for sure.


I'm in Ayrshire I'm afraid, but thanks for the offer.


----------



## Milanski

...that's assuming there is only one type of Rancilio naked pf??

Mine is the one with the logo on the handle - really well made.


----------



## martyistheman

Thanks Milanski. So what are the benefits of a VST or similar, over the stock PFs?


----------

